
Smart Image Resizer (PHP) - chaostheory
http://shiftingpixel.com/2008/03/03/smart-image-resizer/
======
ivank
Not very smart at all, since it allows unlimited arbitrary resizing through
unencrypted URL parameters. You'll easily get 100% CPU and a full disk.

